# Blackberry the easy way



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Here my Blackberry . Day before Start a yeast starter with 71B1122 yeast, using apple juice without any additives (ascorbic acid is ok). 30 pounds of frozen and thawed blackberries,. Put in Paint strainer bag from Lowes. Add water to berries until you have 6 1/2 gallons in fermenter.. Smash the **** out of berries with hands. Dissolve 8 pounds of sugar on boiling water(1/2 gallon) and add to must. Let set overnight and check SG,.you want 1.09. You will probably have to add about 2 more pounds unless berries are real ripe them it will be good, Add 2 teaspoons of yeast nutrients. Add bentonite per direction on the package you buy. Adjust PH to 3.5, add yeast starter and a way we go. Do first rack at 1.02. Move from fermenter to Carboy and airlock.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jan 24, 2015)

A little lite on the fruit and why go thru the trouble of boiling the sugar instead of just stirring it in, pectinase makes things even easier later. What is your hard way to make blackberry recipe look like  WVMJ


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 24, 2015)

I boil sugar to convert it to simple sugar, easier for yeast to eat, Yep forgot to type in Pectic enzyme. It is really only a 6 gallon batch and I have been doing 5 pounds per gallon for years.Harder involves doing a flavor pack and step feeding sugars.


----------

